# suche 100Mbit HUB NICHT!!!!! Switch



## Merten1982 (6 März 2008)

Hallo ich suche eine 100Mbit Hub mit mindestens 3 Ports.

Ich möchte mit Ethereal/Wireshark tracen brauche also eine ECHTE alt HUB ohne Switch funktionen.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 März 2008)

vielleicht tut's auch ein Switch mit Port-Spiegelung (bzw. Monitoring):
http://www.nwlab.net/guide2na/netzwerkanalyse-sniffern.html


----------

